# Chilobrachys Huahini questions



## G_Wright (Jun 20, 2004)

just curious and would l like some info on these I've been lokking but havent found much ither than a few pics

Here are the questions

How big do they grow to

Where are the found (e.g country, terestrial or arboreal or both and habitai)

Plus the usually temps and humidity levels. So far I'm just keeping it at room temp but would love to know a bit more about them.


----------



## madox (Jun 20, 2004)

Hi,

Size: 8-10 cm  
Terrarium: 30cm lenght / 25 cm the width / 25 cm height 
The Length of life: about 15 years 
Temperature: 25-30 ° C 
Moisture: 80-90 % 
Commanded for: advanced breeders 
Activity: night 
Sexual Dymorfizm: visible at mature individuals 
Of Attention: to breed individually, it visits aggressive, it does not dress pane, poison can be dangerous for man, burning little hairs very 

Sorry, my English is not the best, really I learn him


----------



## G_Wright (Jun 20, 2004)

madox said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Size: 8-10 cm
> Terrarium: 30cm lenght / 25 cm the width / 25 cm height
> ...



thanks very much


----------



## Martin H. (Jun 21, 2004)

Hi,



			
				G_Wright said:
			
		

> just curious and would l like some info on these I've been lokking but havent found much ither than a few pics. [...]


crosslinking: >>click here<< 






			
				madox said:
			
		

> Size: 8-10 cm


10 cm!? (I think you are talking about bodylength and not legspan!?) Have you ever seen such a large beast?






			
				madox said:
			
		

> Terrarium: 30cm lenght / 25 cm the width / 25 cm height


if the really grow up to 10 cm bodylength as you say, wouldn't a tank with 30x25x25 cm not be a litte bit small. I guess a specimen with 10 cm bodylength would have a legspan of around 20+ cm – if you force such a large beast in such a small tank, it hardly could turn arround!
*I* would put it in a much larger tank and also in a tank for arboreal species (see the thread in the link above).






			
				madox said:
			
		

> burning little hairs very


do you want to say they possess urticating hairs?

all the best,
Martin


----------



## FryLock (Jun 21, 2004)

G i was gonna wait for Leon but here goes Chilobrachys Huahini "Brown" "webs" "keep it warm but not hot" "dont mess with it"


----------



## morda (Jun 21, 2004)

My huahini is still a spiderling. 

They do nat posses uricating hairs, they are very fast and deffensive, they can hiss loud and they have a strong venom. 

They live in Thailand.


----------



## Martin H. (Jun 21, 2004)

Hi,

like I wrote in the above linked thread (>>click here<<) I keep my C. andersoni/huahini (was bought as C. huahini) in an arboreal tank, because I was told that in the wild they are often found above the ground level. When one keeps them in an arboreal tank like for Poecilotheria, they won't web as much as their reputation. They close the entrance of the retreat with a thin layer of webbing and only web heavily insite their retreat.

The dimensions of this tank are: 40 x 40 x 60 cm:








Most of the tree trunks and thick branches are hollow so that she can hide inside. She has webbed a lot behind the tree trunks on the ground but also up till the top of the tree trunks (photo: >>click here<<). In the nights she is sometimes climbing arround. 
Especially in the first nights after I put her in this tank she was climbing a lot and exploring the tank.

all the best,
Martin


----------



## Lopez (Jun 21, 2004)

I have a few huahini spiderlings, and a couple of large juveniles that I purchased last year from Jean Paul Oachim in France. The spiderlings are very fast growing indeed - what I got as hatchlings in October 03, both are now about 3-4" in size (one is male, the other female)
As slings and juveniles they are slender and frail looking, but adults are really stocky with huge chelicerae.

Are andersoni and huahini actually the same spider? Who knows, not me that's for sure because I've never looked at the types or original descriptions, but from what I can gather huahini are reputed to be more arboreal than andersoni and tend to be a darker colour? My huahini are all a deep shade of amber.

Both my juveniles live in tall plastic drinking beakers, in which they have constructed tunnels of silk, but when they are large enough they will be transferred to larger deep tanks like I use for Poecilotheria, Haplopelma and Cyriopagopus

And they have great appetites!


----------



## morda (Jun 21, 2004)

They are from Asia - all asian theraphosidae have strong venom. Not strong enough to kill a man but I think it won't end on swollen hand.


----------



## FryLock (Jun 21, 2004)

Leon these C.huahini are much nicer spider then what used to be sold as Ornithoctonus andersoni under the common name "Burma Bird Eater" when i was a kid where spiders sold as O.andersoni really the same thing as C.andersoni i wonder  :? .


----------



## G_Wright (Jun 21, 2004)

Thanks guys I've had her for a while now and I was just keeping her in the heated cabinet withy the rest of my T's and she seams quite happy I just wanted alittle moreinto for my web site thats all.

Cheers


----------



## morda (Jun 21, 2004)

My little huahini spiderling.


----------



## Pterinochilus (Jun 21, 2004)

The Chilobrachys Huahini ( O.andersoni ) is one of my favorites according to Asian Tarantulas the Huahini's as far as i have seen are not as defensive as most Haplopelma's or Cyriopagopus sp. 

They really have a beautiful color to.

Greets
Tom


----------



## madox (Jun 21, 2004)

My knowledge on subject this spider restrains to information with internet   What I passed to tarantula's size this size bodylenght.


----------



## Pterinochilus (Jun 21, 2004)

I have also Heard that they become very big ( 8-9cm body length ) I have 2 Huahini's ( 4,5 and 5,5 cm big ). By the way Madoc is it easy to come by Tarantula's in Poland ? ( Warzawa,Crakow,Poznan,Gdansk ?) Huahini's here in the Netherlands are also very cheap T's I only payed €7,- for a Sub-Adult Female. 


Greets
Tom.


----------



## morda (Jun 21, 2004)

I paid for my spiderlings:
Ch. huahini - 30zl (aprox. 7.5 Euro)
Ch. andersoni - 50zl (aprox. 12.5 Euro)
Ch. fimbriatus - 50zl (aprox. 12.5 Euro)

I don't know how much is Euro rate now in Poland. I multiplied it by 4. 1 Euro is 4-4.5zl I think.


----------



## Guy (Jun 24, 2004)

adult male...


----------



## phormingochilus (Jun 27, 2004)

My old (and now deceased) female ended her life with a legspan of 21 cm measured diagonally, but nowhere near the 10 bodylenght mark - that takes some size - more like 7 - 8 cm bodylenght ;-) Which makes these guys truly huge beasts anyway you look at it ;-)

Søren




			
				Pterinochilus said:
			
		

> I have also Heard that they become very big ( 8-9cm body length ) I have 2 Huahini's ( 4,5 and 5,5 cm big ). By the way Madoc is it easy to come by Tarantula's in Poland ? ( Warzawa,Crakow,Poznan,Gdansk ?) Huahini's here in the Netherlands are also very cheap T's I only payed €7,- for a Sub-Adult Female.
> 
> 
> Greets
> Tom.


----------



## joes2828 (May 23, 2010)

Sure has been a while...just wanted to add this: these little buggers are FAST


----------



## GniQQ (Aug 18, 2017)

Hey,

I have a pair, currently they are about 5cm body both, already showing off sexual dimorphism with their different color and slightly different body scale, the male is more "leggy" and have a grayer kind of tint to it while the female is rusty brown with a bit more "bulky" body. They are both in a 30x20x20 top-opening plastic enclosure, webbed it like hell. No, not small, fitting and they are CONSTANTLY IN THE OPEN, because of the space not being too big so they feel safe. And no, they do not "hiss", at least I never heard any of them ever hiss, even when I messed intentionally with them so that they get away in their hides so that I can clean their drinkers which they keep filling up with substrate and then sealing it off with webbing - like a substrate jar! 

They are fast, eat like crazy and grow FAST. Also need quite some humidity, would say 70% or so (more is only making the enclosure to risk mold).

PS. Sorry for the necro, but one more opinion can be useful for anyone else coming here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

